# Help!



## Justina (May 18, 2012)

My husband never initiates sex although he says he is attracted to me and likes sex. he is also not really into foreplay, and we always seem to do the same thing. It's boring and doesn't really turn me on. What should I do?


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Justina,

A bit more info would be good

Ages, years married, children, sex life when you were dating, changes in anyone's health or weight gain etc


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Time to buy a sex manual that you can share with him? When things have become a bit dull, it's time to spice things up a little. Sheet Music by Dr Kevin Leman is very informative about improving intimacy in a marriage.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

I'd recommend in addition to getting Sheet Music like Cosmos suggested, getting a book with various sexual positions. Ask your husband if he's willing to go through the book with you, say a new position once out of every 2-3 times you have sex.

Another thing my wife and I have done off and on just to spice things up is have sex in various rooms in the house. Making love on a skinny sofa can be quiet the adventure, piles of dirty towels/bed sheets, etc.... just have some with it even if each time isn't "perfect". Who cares! It's different and memorable.


----------

